

The Facebook experiment has failed. Let’s go back - srivast
https://medium.com/pop-of-culture/f7b8c66109ea

======
Fuzzwah
Get better friends? Block people who's updates don't interest you?

------
tuxracer
This is exactly what Google+ accomplishes with circles.

